# exo terra terrarium no glass top?



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

so i bought an exo terra but on the top its not glass its just metal line thingy.
should it not be with glass ontop too? 

? :/


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

The Exo-Terra's have a screen top. You'll have to replace it with your own glass top.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Gnarly said:


> The Exo-Terra's have a screen top. You'll have to replace it with your own glass top.


what do the most people do? glass top or screen top?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Raccoon said:


> what do the most people do? glass top or screen top?


A glass top, for sure.
You won't be able to keep adequate humidity with the screen top.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yes. It is fairly easy to rip out the screen. Once it is gone, I glue in some glass. I do believe that if you just put glass on top of the screen, with time the screen will rust away, dropping rusty metal fragments into the viv. It has happened to me before, not on an exo tho. I just wouldn't risk it.

Oh, and I back up what Gnarly said. Glass tops are absolutely required to keep in adequate humidity, although small passive vents are beneficial.


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

frog dude said:


> yes. It is fairly easy to rip out the screen. Once it is gone, I glue in some glass. I do believe that if you just put glass on top of the screen, with time the screen will rust away, dropping rusty metal fragments into the viv. It has happened to me before, not on an exo tho. I just wouldn't risk it.
> 
> Oh, and I back up what Gnarly said. Glass tops are absolutely required to keep in adequate humidity, although small passive vents are beneficial.


so i should buy this ? 
Exo Terra : Screen Cover / For Glass Tanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Raccoon said:


> so i should buy this ?
> Exo Terra : Screen Cover / For Glass Tanks


No, that's still screen. You need to get some glass cut at a glass/hardware store. And, that is for a regular glass tank. you need to get glass cut to the specified size you need, rip out the screen in the exo top, and silicone the glass in, and let dry. Works like a charm.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

No. Why would you buy that? 

You already have a screen top, and what you want to do is replace it with a glass one. You can have one made for you at a local glass shop, or if you are crafty and have the know how, you can make your own glass top.

Edit: Frog Dude beat me to it.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Raccoon said:


> so i should buy this ?
> Exo Terra : Screen Cover / For Glass Tanks


No just measure the top, call a few local glass shops and ask for double strength glass and to sand the edges for you. Only cost about $10-20 USD, when I need a piece. Then I cut my own holes in it where needed.

Steve


----------



## Raccoon (Mar 11, 2013)

Gnarly said:


> No. Why would you buy that?
> 
> You already have a screen top, and what you want to do is replace it with a glass one. You can have one made for you at a local glass shop, or if you are crafty and have the know how, you can make your own glass top.
> 
> Edit: Frog Dude beat me to it.


ahh shit  now i need to look for glass top DAMN


thx for the help forgdude and gnarly


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Raccoon said:


> ahh shit  now i need to look for glass top DAMN
> 
> 
> thx for the help forgdude and gnarly




It really isn't that hard. I don't know where to find glass stores in Sweden, but if you know of one, just bring in the screen lid (preferably with the screen removed) and ask for double strength glass to be cut to the size of the opening in the lid. Then glue it in there. Viola! Ta-dah! A Glass top! Yay!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You remove the screen (you can throw it, for me) and silicones a glass top (5 mm) cut to size. I do drill holes from the glassmaker for ventilation.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't worry, it's not very difficult or expensive and it won't even take very long  

I use glass aquarium toppers on my tanks, and then just the little bit of extra uncovered space to make vents with a little bit of fiberglass screen. You could probably order everything you need online and not even have to leave your house.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

If you have a lowes around you they will cut glass to your
Measurements. Around 5 bucks. Must warn you the glass is thin.


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

For my zoomed screen tops I cut glass to fit over the top and just lay it on top of the screen's frame. This means there is no need to silicone or remove the screen. Not sure if this works with exoterra, but works great with zoomed!


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Just throw out the screen top and take your tank to a glass shop. Have them cut two pieces of glass for the top. That way if the top is in two pieces it is easier to lift up and also modify for adding fans or misting systems.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

Also, put electrical tape over the vents below the glass doors. Flies can easily get through there and if you keep it sealed up the humidity will be higher.


----------



## lhu659982 (Aug 31, 2012)

Depending on the size of your exo you may need 4 individual cuts of glass. I might have missed you stating the size but if you didn't now you know. I would take your measurements and take off 1/8 of an inch (not sure what that is in metric) on all sides of each individual piece of glass to ensure that it fits properly and can get secured completely with the silicone/glue depending on what you are using. Make sure there are not frogs in the tank when you do so though, or if there are find a temporary source of top coverage so the frogs don't escape. Silicone and Frogs don't get along. Frankly I can't stand being in a room with the silicony odor in it. Gives me a headache.


----------

